# Photoshop Tutorials



## crimmer (Oct 5, 2006)

Photoshop Tutorials For Photoshop 6, 7, Cs, Cs2 


Basic Tutorials For Photoshop
Loading Brushes Tutorial
Introduction To Layers Tutorial
Photoshop Tool Basics Tutorial
Complex Shapes Tutorial
The Magnetic Lasso Tutorial

Drawing & Paiting Tutorials For Photoshop
Paiting a Dragon Tutorial
The Render Tutorial
Paiting Clouds Tutorial
Scaning Line Art Tutorial
Scaning Line Art Tutorial
Digital Paiting Steps Tutorial


Effects & Objects For Photoshop
Raiting Stars Tutorial
Halftone Mania Tutorial
Realistic Fire Tutorial
Recrete Aquafina Ads Tutorial

Text Effects For Photoshop
Ice Text Tutorial
Ghostly Text Tutorial
3D Type Text Tutorial
Text on Rust Tutorial
Metallic Chrome Text Tutorial

Photo Manipulation For Photoshop
Aging People Tutorial
Removing Hair Roots Tutorial
Old Ttime Photo Effect Tutorial
Digital Nip Tuck Tutorial
Ameteur Photoshos more professional tutorial


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

good post  im sure some ppl dont know where to start but now thers some tut links.

and welcome to tsf:wave:


----------



## crimmer (Oct 5, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> good post  im sure some ppl dont know where to start but now thers some tut links.
> 
> and welcome to tsf:wave:


all tut links for ameteur designers
i like tsf  thanks Fr4665


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice links, crimmer! Thanks!


----------



## crimmer (Oct 5, 2006)

DJ-Zep said:


> Nice links, crimmer! Thanks!


np DJ-Zep good luck :wave:


----------



## dressed2thrill (Oct 15, 2006)

Best place for photoshop tutorials IMO is photoshopcafe.com great place awesome people.


----------



## crimmer (Oct 5, 2006)

*Photoshop Textures/Backround Tutorials*

Photoshop Textures/Backround Tutorials 

Acheiving Depth Backround
Anti Rip Pattern
Cool Metal Backround
Creating Tiles With Marble Texture
Double Blend Brushing 
Fire Backround
Flowers Backround
Ice Texture
Pattern Backround
Rock Texture
Rust Texture
Seamless Background
Stone Texture
The Tv Scan EffectTexture
Wall Texture
Water Texture
Fading Patterns


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Some great links there


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ crimmer: This thread is bookmarked :grin: !


----------

